# Thinking 5000 for winter driving...



## MonkeySkull (Oct 5, 2004)

You'll have to excuse my "noobisms". I'm completely new to Audi.
I'm looking at buying a 85-87 5000 Q for a winter car. I live in Canada where there's plenty of snow. This car could travel 100 miles a day depending on workload.
You guys have any tips when shopping? What to look out for and what to stay far away from? 
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (MonkeySkull)*

How's your tollerance for cars that need a lot of TLC & maintenance?


----------



## MonkeySkull (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (duandcc)*

I'm ok with that. As long as it's small stuff that needs to be done. I have no probs.
Not sure what you'rew getting at there? Are you implying I don't want one.....just don't know it yet?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (MonkeySkull)*

Nah, I'm not implying anything. The TRype44 (aka the 5000) is a great car, just a ittle needy...it's been nicknamed the Type$$


----------



## MonkeySkull (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (duandcc)*

Any other ideas? I don't want to get something super needy...
for example...if a window reg goes that's fine.....if a head gasket goes that isn't.
It's not really the money it's the downtime I can't afford.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (MonkeySkull)*

The head gasket is not likely to fail, but there are known to be a few electrical problems. Also, the turbo models uses a hydraulic system for both the brake booster and steering rack, and the hydraulic pressure accumulator (aka the bomb) is known to go bad and is somewhat expensive. Same goes for the steering rack and hydraulic pump. Engine, tranny and rear differential is practically bulletproof though.


----------



## MonkeySkull (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (PerL)*

Thanks for all your help PerL.
I really do appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So are any years better than others etc? 
Also are 4000's any better?
Here's an example of what I've been looking at....
http://www.buysell.com/root/de....html
http://www.buysell.com/root/de....html


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (MonkeySkull)*

The 4000's are better in the way that there is less electricals to fail, plus they are lighter and a bit smaller. Downsides is that the 4000 didnt come with a turbo engine (easy to swap in though) and they are not galvanized, so they will rust more than the 5000 does. There also seem to be a slight bit more aftermarket parts for the 4000, but it can in no way be compared to a Golf/Jetta in that area.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (PerL)*

Oh, and another thing, stay far, FAR, *FAR* away from the automatics! The auto tranny _will_ fail, if it hasnt done so already. And if it has failed, and been repaired, it will fail again!


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (MonkeySkull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonkeySkull* »_Also are 4000's any better?
Here's an example of what I've been looking at....
http://www.buysell.com/root/de....html
http://www.buysell.com/root/de....html

4000's have less parts, so in the long run there's less things to break. So maybe not better, just different. I guess like a A1 vs an A3 VW.
Since you're showing ads from the lower mainland, where are you?
Shoot me an e-mail & I can help ya find something and give you more info on certain models.
audi AT pris DOT ca


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Thinking 5000 for winter driving... (- GT style -)*

I have a 5000s quattro.. and i tell ya this things rocks compared to my old Blazer 4x4.. gas mileage is awesome and the AWD works great.. I even raced a plow (chev with 4x4) to work one day and I had no issues with him.. and i only had all seasons on.. this year I'm getting blizzacks







as far as the maintenance goes.. mines been good..lil issues with oil leaks from the cooler lines and exhaust coming loose due to bad hangers.. but otherwise it has the usual little gremlins all older cars have.. mine's the 2.3L 5cyl and with the 80L tank I can get over 800 km on the highway at 120km/h not bad for an AWD huh!! 
All I would say is check the car over well and make sure the quattro works properly or you could be taken to the bank for repairs.. also look for oil leaks and if its a turbo car ... have the turbo checked.. they can get expensive to repair.. and check all the electrical connections you can under the hood.. if it's been repaired at all.. try to see how and if it's been soldered or just crimped..







I love my 5sQ so what can i say .. 
also both the cars you were considering were only FWD not Quattros.. go the extra and get a quattro for the winter..


_Modified by mrdub27 at 12:45 AM 7/27/2005_


----------

